# Meyers spreader



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

I bought a used Meyers hitch receiver spreader (2-3 yrs), and hooked it up, no problems. When I put salt in it last nite it kept blowing fuses. I hooked up the big red wire to a fuse (15amp). Is this my problem? I see the controller has a reset so do I even need to fuse this? I thought I was playing it safe by doing this.


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

15 amp may be too light.. up the fuse amp

what gauge wire is feeding it ?


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

Don't use a fuse. That's what the reset on the controller is for. We had the same problem. Got rid of fuse, works great.


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

It's the same gauge as what comes with it, 10 or 12 I think. I just put a 20 amp in and seems to work but I think I'll get rid of it. thanks.:salute:


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Use 10 gauge wire, make sure there is a 25amp fuse at the battery connection, and make sure that ALL of your connectors, plugs and fuse holders are rated at a minimum of 30 amps. The most common mistake most people make when wiring spreaders is when they do the wiring, they don't use connectors that are rated for a full 30 amps. It overheats the system at the connectors and requires the controller to be reset. You really need a 25 amp fuse in addition to the reset button on the controller*, and make sure the fuse holder is made with 10 gauge wire and is rated for 30 amps. The spreader units are 30 amp systems and require heavy duty wiring, the 10 gauge wire is correct for 30 amps, not 12 gauge.

*Highpoint - Put a fuse back into your system, the reason it originally came with a fuse is because if you ever short circuit your hot wire (it rubs on a frame rail or something) you will burn up your controller if there is no fuse. The fuse will blow at 25 amps before your controller. It will work with no fuse, but only until you get a short!

I have a supply of custom made spreader harnesses for my trucks, they run me about $65.00 worth of parts. If anybody needs one, let me know. Email ma at [email protected] if you guys need any wiring help! :yow!:


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

I actually put a 30 amp fuse in after the 20 amp. You said it originally came with a fuse but the 2 I bought had no place for any fuses. I put one inline just because I thought it was safer that way. Where should the "factory" fuse have been? I don't see any place for one.


----------



## drafto (Dec 30, 2003)

Most require a 35amp "slow-blow" fuse, I highly recommend using one, along with burning up your controller, you can easily have a fire to so put it as close to the battery as you can.


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

Is this something one would get at the dealer or auto parts store? Both units I bought had no fuses or signs that one had been there. I actually took one off his truck when I bought them and he had none hooked up either.


----------



## drafto (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a snowex and it didn't come with a fuse or set-up, but the instructions recommended it. It can be purchased at any auto parts store, "slow blow" fuses are tube fuses that have a spiral link in them. Technically speaking I couldn't tell you the difference between that and a regular fuse but I figure the name speaks for itself.


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*meyer spreader*

meyer jr any good or what I could by one for 200.00 needs a motor and controller guy said something about a diode Im asuming he ment a toggle switch to turn it on and off. what do you think it would be worth in running condition and with a new controller.


----------



## thundercat99 (Dec 15, 2003)

*sorry*

I shouldnt have put this here hope you guys dont gety mad att me


----------



## SWC (Dec 14, 2003)

I have a 400lb Meyers Tailgate spreader, and the controller has the reset button.

The only time I have to reset it is when the auger gets gobbed off. I guess it builds up resistance when the motor stops, so it kicks the reset button, kind of like a breaker switch. 

That's more than likely whats blowing the fuse. The reset does the same job of protecting the wiring as a fuse would, plus makes it easier to reset the circuit.

Sometimes it will start running again after I push the reset, if it doesn't start or kicks the reset again I go back to the spreader and give the spreader wheel a good spin with my foot and it starts back up.


----------

